# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Những điểm đến đẹp khi du lịch Vĩnh Phúc - Điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Chỉ cách Hà Nội 60km về phía bắc, Vĩnh Phúc là tỉnh có nhiều danh thắng đẹp. Không khí nơi đây quanh năm trong lành, sẽ là một địa chỉ lý tưởng nếu bạn muốn ghé thăm vào dịp cuối tuần.* 


*Khu du lịch Đầm Vạc*

Với vị trí địa lí tuyệt vời nằm gần các khu du lịch Đại Lải, Tam Đảo, Tây Thiên, Đầm Vạc lại có cảnh quan đẹp, khí hậu tốt, không khí trong lành nên có sức hút lớn đối với du khách. 

Khu du lịch sinh thái Đầm Vạc có những dịch vụ khá tốt có thể cho bạn những phút giây nghỉ ngơi thực sự. Ở đó bạn vừa được ngắm cảnh, vừa được tham gia các hoạt động ngoài trời, thích hợp cho những gia đình đi nghỉ cuối tuần. Chi phi vừa phải và nơi ăn uống được đặt ở một vị trí đặc biệt ở trên cao khá thú vị và hấp dẫn du khách.

*Tam Đảo*

Tam Đảo gần thủ đô Hà Nội, gần thành phố Việt Trì, Vĩnh Yên. Nơi có khí hậu mát mẻ, diện tích rừng rộng lớn là một lá phổi xanh điều hoà khí hậu cho thủ đô Hà Nội và các khu vực lân cận. Một khu nghỉ dưỡng và tham quan rất quý giá.


*Vườn quốc gia Tam Đảo*

Với những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên, thích khám phá những điều bí ẩn từ thiên nhiên, ưa sự mạo hiểm thì đi rừng là một cơ hội để thoả mãn.

Du khách đến nghỉ ở Tam Đảo có thể đi thăm cảnh quan hấp dẫn như: thác Bạc, Đền Mẫu bà Chúa thượng ngàn, đền Đức Thánh Trần thăm khu du lịch Lạc Hồng mới đi vào hoạt động hoặc leo hơn 1000 bậc lên tháp truyền hình Tam Đảo. Nếu leo núi luồn rừng có thể đến khu danh thắng Tây Thiên hoặc chinh phục các đỉnh núi Rùng rình, Phù Nghĩa, Thiên Thị…

Trên đường từ Tam Đảo đi Tây Thiên bạn có thể vào tham quan đền Cô, đền Cậu và đền Chân suối ở ngay chân núi Tam Đảo.


*Hồ Xạ Hương*

Hồ Xạ Hương nằm trong thung lũng núi Con Trâu thuộc xã Minh Quang, Huyện Tam Đảo. Hồ rộng 83 ha với nhiều ngách lớn xuyên vào các cánh rừng. Đập nước cao 41 m, sức chứa của hồ hơn 12 triệu m3 nước.


Nước hồ Xạ Hương trong xanh và sạch. Khi hồ dâng cao tới cao trình 92 tạo mặt  hồ rộng, chèo thuyền giữa mênh mông sóng vỗ có thể ghé thuyền vào làng hay giữa lưng chừng núi. Lúc hồ rút xuống cao trình 76 du khách ngỡ ngàng thấy hai chú cá voi bằng đá đang nhấp nhô dưới làn nước xanh. Khi hồ còn ở cao trình 53 sẽ thấy xuất hiện hàng đàn hải mã, lợn lòi, hổ, báo bằng đá mồ côi, chúng như đang tranh mồi làm tung nước trắng xoá nơi cửa các con suối chảy vào hồ.

*Tây Thiên*

Cách điểm khu nghỉ mát Tam Đảo khoảng 25km là khu danh thắng Tây Thiên một quần thể kiến trúc cổ nằm hoà với cảnh thiên nhiên của núi rừng Tam Đảo.


Tây Thiên từ lâu đã chở thành một khu di tích, danh lam thắng cảnh có giá trị nhiều mặt, nơi đây vừa được coi như  một quần thể di tích kiến trúc, vừa có phong cảnh đẹp, sơn thuỷ hữu tình, giàu tiềm năng văn hoá và du lịch đã thu hút khá đông khách thập phương đến thưởng ngoạn vể đẹp kỳ vĩ của thiên nhiên và sự tài hoa của con người. Không chỉ vậy Tây Thiên còn là nơi thu hút các nhà dân tộc học, các nhà nghiên cứu văn hoá, nghiên cứu khoa học rừng nhiệt đới, động thực vật.

*Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm ở Tây Thiên*

Nơi khởi thuỷ của Phật giáo Việt Nam, có vẻ đẹp bề thế mà vẫn hài hoà với thiên nhiên, được toạ lạc trên sườn núi cao, từ đây du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt ra xa để thấy bao la rừng núi với đồng bằng, được xây dựng bề thế mà vẫn hài hoà với thiên nhiên.


*Làng gốm Hương Canh*

Thuộc huyện Bình Xuyên, Vĩnh Phúc, nằm ngay trên đường quốc lộ  2A. Làng gốm Hương Canh có từ lâu đời. Làng gốm Hương Canh chuyên làm vại, chĩnh, chậu, lọ, tiểu sành. Gốm Hương canh xưa nay rất được ưa chuộng. Người ta bảo nhau “Sứ Móng Cái, vại Hương Canh”. Gốm Hương Canh chống được nước thẩm thấu, ngăn được ánh sáng, giữ được bền hương vị nguyên chất của những thứ đựng bên trong.


*Hồ Đại Lải*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Vĩnh Yên khoảng 25km dọc theo quốc lộ 2A đến Thị xã Phúc Yên rẽ vào khoảng 8km . Hồ Đại Lải nằm ngay chân núi Tam Đảo, thuộc địa phận xã Ngọc Thanh - Thị xã Phúc Yên - Vĩnh Phúc, cách Hà Nội 40km, từ sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài rẽ sang quốc lộ 2A qua Xuân Hoà tới khu du lịch Đại Lải khoảng 20km.


Đại Lại thơ mộng, êm đềm. Ở đây khách du lịch có thể dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh, đi du thuyền mặt nước, tắm mát, câu cá, leo núi, đi rừng hoặc có thể đi thăm làng bản người Sán Dìu, nghe hát Soọng cô, thưởng thức các món ăn dân tộc, hoặc thăm hang Dơi, đi dạo trong các cánh rừng thông bạt ngàn…

*Làng Hoa Mê Linh*

Làng Hoa Mê Linh nằm ở xã Mê Linh.  Những cánh đồng hoa nơi đây bạt ngàn. Ở đây có các loại hoa như: Hoa hồng, hoa cúc, hoa huệ đủ loại…  Làng hoa Mê Linh cung cấp hoa chủ yếu cho Hà Nội và các tỉnh lân cận. Không những thế hoa của Mê Linh còn xuất khẩu ra cả nước ngoài.


Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Vĩnh Phúc nhiều nơi đẹp nhỉ
VN đâu cũng có cảnh đẹp

----------


## songthan

Vĩnh Phúc cũng đẹp quá
Nghỉ ngơi ở đây quá tuyệt

----------


## pigcute

Ôi ko ngờ VP lại nhiều địa điểm đẹp thế

----------


## mihio

sao mình đi vĩnh phúc nhiều mà k biết những chỗ này nhỉ? hi hi,thank bạn nhiều lắm

----------


## lovetravel

mình mới tới tây thiên thôi, vĩnh phúc còn nhiều cảnh đẹp quá

----------


## vstquanghiep

đường lên Tam Đảo nguy hiểm lắm, toàn khúc cua tay áo thôi, lên trên thì thích.

----------

